# The Hours After - 8Dio 2013 Stand Out Entry Using Finale .



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello ,
This is my first music post here . I wrote this about a month ago now on the day my brother passed away . The piece is a direct recording of a score played using Finale 2012 , intern no sequencer , using a custom software solution I've been working on over the past year . Thanks for taking the time to listen and I hope you enjoy the piece . All thoughts welcome .

https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples/the-hours-after


----------



## Resoded (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: The Hours After - 8Dio Standout 2013 Entry Using Finale .*

Great work, really liked this one. Hope to hear more from you in the future. Wish you the very best in the competition, and my condolences for the loss of your brother.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good use of dynamics! Sounds excellent for a Finale output.
Good job keeping it under 4 minutes too. I bet it could have gone longer.
'The Speech' is also awesome! 8)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Hours After - 8Dio Standout 2013 Entry Using Finale .*

Hey , thanks for taking the time to listen guys , it's greatly appreciated . Thank you Erik for your kindness in expressing condolences . Jdiggity1 , yeah Finale sounds a little different you could say  And yes you are correct , the piece is much longer in it's original score , but had to cut it down for obvious reasons . Glad you liked the Speech also . And thanks for your comments SilentBob . The libraries you ask about are Hollywood Strings , Hollywood Brass and Choir was predominantly Storm Choir with a little of Olympus Elements / Voice of Rapture .


----------



## Carles (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: The Hours After - 8Dio Standout 2013 Entry Using Finale .*

Great piece with great moments.
I'd like you'll share the longer version in the future.
It's also really welcome to see that some people cares about dynamic range 
Your custom software obviously works really well.

Well done.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: The Hours After - 8Dio Standout 2013 Entry Using Finale .*

What, is it possible to achieve a sound like this in a notation software?? Impressed and surprised.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The Hours After - 8Dio Standout 2013 Entry Using Finale .*

Excellent and full of emotions...Congratulations

/Franco


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The Hours After - 8Dio Standout 2013 Entry Using Finale .*

Hey, thanks Franco / Carles for sharing your thoughts , much appreciated . And Fredrik , yeah , it's my Finale score playing and recorded real-time :D


----------



## Frankly-h (Sep 2, 2013)

This is very beautiful. Well done.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Frankly-h , thank you for taking the time to listen .


----------

